# looking for wedding caterer who serves NYC for profile



## alex_guy_ca (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello all. I am looking for a wedding caterer who serves NYC to interview for a company profile on my podcast.

If interested, please email me. alex <at> (you know @) advicenetwork <dot> (you know, . ) com


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## alex_guy_ca (Jun 5, 2007)

Mike,

What were you trying to say? The thread deleted your link.

Alex


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## mikex1337 (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow... I'm not even posting links. Search "Abigail Kirsch" on Google. They did my friend's wedding a few months ago and it was gorgeous. They would be an excellent wedding caterer to interview for your podcast. Good luck.


----------

